# Hier gibt es Pilker für lau!



## Bondex (14. Januar 2002)

Hallo an alle Tüftler!Ich will jetzt nicht nerven mit noch einem Thema über´s Bleigießen, aber ich hätte da noch was: Wer hat Lust Pilker zu gießen? Ich habe eine Gußform von HaKuMa (Alu) Gewichte zwischen 60 und 150 Gramm (5 versch. Größen). Allerdings bin ich nicht der beste Gießer und habe auch nicht die Möglichkeit dazu, Dafür kann ich aber im Gegenzg Farbe perfekt mit dem Airbrush und richtig guten Autobasislacken aufbringen, mit metallic, Glitter, Leutfarben usw. Kann sogar spezielle Muster (die, die es nicht zu kaufen gibt) anfertigen. 
Ein Kollege hat´s früher immer für mich gegossen und zwar mit einer Legierung aus Blei und Zinn. Das hatte den Vorteil, daß die Pilker nicht oxidieren und auch wesentlich härter als nur Blei sind (Sind auch nicht so schädlich wenn sie mal im Wasser verloren gehen). Sie verbiegen also nicht und die Farbe kann nicht so leicht abplatzen!!! Allerdings sind meine Pilker immer zu groß, und es wäre schön Pilker in den Gößen von 15-50 Gramm zu bekommen, diese Größen benutze ich am meisten vom BBoat aus. Also wer Lust (und eine Gußform mit kleinen Mustern) hat kann mir schreiben unter BKirste@web.de oder hier an dieser StellePS: Eine Gußform für Krallen oder Birnbleie wäre auch suuuuuuuuper!!!!Gruß Björni


----------



## Albatros (14. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





warum nerven
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neue Ideen sind immer herzlich willkommen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 War doch was feines, was Du da ausgebrütet hast, fehlt nur noch der Bleigießer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. Januar 2002)

Servus BondexAlbatros hat recht.Warum sich nicht die Arbeit teilen?
Wenn jemand gut Gießen kann,und du so super Lackieren kannst,das ist doch eine super Sache.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2002)

Hallo Dorsch, Hallo Albatroshabt Ihr denn keinen Tiegel? Ich finde es war mal einen Versuch wert! Jetzt muß ich wohl doch wieder die teueren Dinger vom Dieter E kaufen, sch...Euer Björni


----------



## Albatros (15. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




habe bisher sowas noch nie gemacht, muß man denn da bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllen, bzw. sich genau damit auskennen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich stelle mir sowas ganz einfach vor, Blei erhitzen und einfach in die Form geben, aber so ist es sicherlich nicht, sonst würdest Du es ja selber machen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber nun warte doch einmal die Resonanz ab, ich denke da kommt bestimmt noch etwas. Nicht jeder Boardi schaut täglich hier rein.  

-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo AlbatrosIm Prinzip ist es so einfach, aber nur im Prinzip!
Man muß z.B. Aluformen erst erhitzen, sonst läufts beim Guß nicht richtig rein und man bekommt sogenannte Mutanten. Also braucht man 2 Flammen und ich habe halt keinen Gasherd, und schon gar keinen, der draußen steht (Bleidämpfe). Tja und dann braucht man noch Material wie Zinn, Blei und nicht zuletzt rostfreien Stahldraht für die Ösen und etwas Fingerspitzengefühl. Also Du siehst, so einfach ist das nicht.Gruß Björni


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leutehabe eben mal bei www.hakuma.de  reingesehen. Die haben da noch einiges an Formen für Pilker, Jigköpfchen, Grundbleie, Zubehör und und und. Da solltet Ihr mal reinschauen. Vielleicht kann man ja auch untereinader auch mal die Formen tauschen, denn ganz billig sind die alle nicht: ungefär 40 Euro aufwärtsBjörni


----------



## wulfy3 (18. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
habe ebengerade meine erste 3 Birnenblei selbst gegossen. Noch leicht verbesserungs-würdig, aber ein Anfang. Schließlich in der selbstgebauten Gipsform. Ging leichter und besser als gedacht.
Auch habe ich noch eine Tonne Blei rumliegen. Du kommst aus HH ? Ich wohne in  
Farmsen-Berne, melde Dich doch mal.
E-Mail kommt
Gruß Wulfy3[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von wulfy3 am 19-01-2002 um 06:57.]


----------



## Albatros (18. Januar 2002)

Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bondex hat mich gebeten mal ein Foto von seinen selbstgemachten Pilkern in`s Board zu stellen. Also ich muß sagen, Hut ab, die sehen ja spitzenmäßig aus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht solltest Du dich selbstständig machen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2002)

Die sehen ja super aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viel zu schade zum Angeln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Januar 2002)

Jo nich schlecht. Wenn die auch noch Fische fangen sind die ja vom allerfeinsten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Albatros (18. Januar 2002)

meine Frau fragt ebend, ob es die auch in kleinerer Ausführung, sozusagen als Ohrschmuck gibt, ihr gefallen die nämlich auch sehr gut, die glänzen sooooo schön, sagt sie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## Tiffy (18. Januar 2002)

Hört sich nach ne Marktlücke an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------





 Gruß Tiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Moderator Schleppangeln


----------



## Albatros (18. Januar 2002)

ja, denke ich auch. Vor allem mit dem roten Puschel da unten dran


----------



## Klausi2000 (19. Januar 2002)

Ihr habt ja komische Frauen ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber zum Angeln sehen sie wirklich fast zu schade aus ... wenn sich da ne Truppe gefunden hat kann man doch bestimmt bestellen ... oder ????Klausi

-------------------------------------------------------

Projekt:    www.linux-knowledge-portal.de   
Privat:           www.kairies.de  

Boardferkel des Jahres 2001


----------



## havkat (19. Januar 2002)

Moin Bondex!
Reeeespeeekt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei uns steht noch ´ne Giessorgie an. Irgendwann im Frühjahr, wenn´s Wetter passt und man im Freien arbeiten kann. Müssen alle unsere Vorräte für die Norgetour im Sommer auffüllen. Handelt sich um "Norweger" von 150-500g. Deine Formen sind natürlich auch willkommen. Also, wenn Du Interesse hast........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Platti (19. Januar 2002)

@ Albi,deine Frau will bestimmt nur, dass bei ihr mal ein Platti anbeißt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ach so, Albi, wann bist du das nächste mal zum fischen??????  Ich schau dann mal rein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Platti

-------------------------------------------------------
Kgl.preußischer Kulturgesandter für die süddeutschen Reservate
Dolmetscher für bajuwarische dialektgeschädigte
Richter für preußisch-bayrische Streitigkeiten...und immer ´ne Handbreit Plattfisch unterm Kiel.


----------



## Albatros (20. Januar 2002)

@plattidas hättest Du wohl gerne was
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Erstmal ist Schonzeit bis zum 31.April angesagt, und dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------






 Gruß Albatros


----------



## AngelChris (20. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex!
Blei krigst du meistens umsonst bei Tankstellen die Reifen auswuchten. Ich habe da mal einen ganzen Eimer voll gekriegt.
MfG 
AngelChris


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2002)

Hallo Leute
schön, daß euch die Pilks gefallen. Ich kann sie hier selber aber gar nicht sehen, oder liegen die irgentwie auf einer anderen Page, und wie seit Ihr dahingekommen? Oder meint Ihr gar nicht meine?
Jedenfalls steht mein Angebot mit dem Airbrushen wenn´s nicht in die Millionen geht, hihihi. Schreibt mir einfach eine MailBis späterBjörni


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2002)

Also ich kann deine Pilker auf der ersten Seite dieses Themas sehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-------------------------------------------------------

            www.Meeresangler-Schwerin.de


----------



## Robert (21. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex,Die sehen ja allererste Sahne aus - da kommen mir meine zweifarbig lackierten ja richtig mickrig vor.
Zu deinem Angebot - im Prinzip nichts dagegen, allerdings hab ich bisher auch nur Formen von 80g aufwärts. Eventuell werd ich aber mal im Frühjahr mal eine Form mit ein paar Modellen so um die 40 - 60g in Angriff nehmen. Falls was draus wird - ich rühr mich bei dir.Tschau,Robert


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Januar 2002)

Servus BondexDeine Pilker sehen ja echt super aus.
Allererste Sahne kann ich da nur sagen.
Du könntest Dir deine Angeltrips auch leicht mit diesen Pilkern verdienen.Hut ab.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## siegerlaender (21. Januar 2002)

WOW! Super Pilker, Respekt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Der Norweger im Siegerland!
Lang lebe Mette-Marit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß
Volker


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2002)

An halle hier!Danke für die Blumen, hätte nicht mit soviel Erfurcht gerechnet. Die abgebildeten Pilker sind trotzdem nur so auf die Schnelle entstanden (also nichts Besonderes) um nur kurz ein Beispiel zeigen zu können. Natürlich kann man da noch viel mehr machen, mit richtiger nachgeschalteter Fliege, mit Folie, mit Netzbruschen, mit Schuppenmuster, Glasaugen, mit 2 verschiedenen Seiten falls die eine nicht fängt, dann vielleicht die andere, oder einfach nur andere Farben wie Broze, metallic Silber, Grünmetallic antrazit, Blaumet, schwarz, Kipperfarben und und und. Deshalb seit Ihr alle herzlich eingeladen Vorschläge zu bringen oder Euch am Produktionsvorgang zu beteiligen, was das Gießen oder Zusammenbauen angeht. Ich habe einen Riesenfundus an diversen Autobasislacken (ca 200 Liter) und die wollen erstmal verbraucht werden, hihihi. Herzlich wilkommen sind besonders alle aus Hamburg und Umgebung, denn das Versenden der Pilker wird sicher im Porto teurer als sich einfach welche im Laden zu organisieren! Man sollte sich einfach mal treffen, der Eine oder Andere hat schon zugesagt. Außerdem kann vielleicht einer von Euch Drillinge, Edelstahldraht (Ösen) oder Sprengringe günstig organisieren oder beisteuern? Dann immer her damit…also wir sehen unsBjörni


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2002)

Gruetzi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich hätte da einen kleinen Nachtrag in Sachen "Lack"... 
Von der Lackiererei meiner Rute ist noch ein wenig 2-Komponenten-Epoxylack übrig geblieben, mit dem ich dann spaßeshalber mal 2 Pilker testlackiert hab. Ergebnis: umwerfend!!! Da dieser Lack "dauerelastisch" ist, sollte er auch nicht sofort abplatzen und kleine Kratzer werden einfach überlackiert - wech sind se...

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Bondex (28. Januar 2002)

Gut Franky, Du machst anschließend das Finish, wenn ich den Brush drauf habe. Haken und Sprengringe haben Wulfi und ich schon organisiert und die Formen sind in ArbeitGruß Björni


----------



## wulfy3 (28. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
und mit der Zockerform (16g , 20g so umbeirum) hat es auch geklappt. Die Ergebnisse sind nicht schlecht. Wenn jetzt jemand noch nen guten Tip hat für Edelstahldraht öder alternatives Material in HH -> na schaun wir mal.
Gruß Wulfy3


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. Januar 2002)

Wie wäre es den mit Schweißdraht zum Edelstahlschweißen?
Wenn das ginge könnte ich da vieleicht helfen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ehemaliges Ferkel des Monats)
Mitglied der Bayrischen Angelnationalmanschaft [1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Dorsch1 am 28-01-2002 um 19:08.]


----------



## wulfy3 (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo Dorsch1,
wäre echt klasse wenn Du uns materialtechnisch etwas unterstützen könntest.
Mail mich doch einfach mal an.
Danke im voraus
Wulfy3


----------



## Bondex (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo Wulfi
Eir siehts denn aus, sind die Formen etwa schon fertig? Oder hast  Du kein »Gießgummi« bekommen. Hebe gestern im Toom-Baumarkt nachgesehen, die hatten jedenfalls keins oder wollten mir nicht beim Suchen helfen, waren auch nur 2 Verkäufer auf 200 000 000 m2 Fläche.Gruß Björni


----------



## wulfy3 (30. Januar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
leider scheint das Problem "kann mir mal jemand helfen" in fast jedem Baumarkt zu bestehen. Auch ist grundsätzlich jeder Verkäufer aus ner anderen Abteilung oder nur Aushilfe oder eigentlich gar nicht da. 
Ich recheriere noch etwas weiter aber vor dem Wochenende wird es noch keine Probegüße
geben. Auch will mir niemand Edelstahl-schweißdraht verkaufen obwohl ich niemanden
bedroht habe oder so (echt seltsam). Es heißt immernur, ja den haben wir hier, ja wo haben wir ihn den? Nee dann habe ich auch keine Ahnung. Tja schade aber auch!
Ich melde mich nochmal fernmündlich bei Dir!!
Tschau bis bald
Wulfy3


----------



## Robert (30. Januar 2002)

Hi Jungs,Mit dem "Gießgummi" werdet ihr im Baumarkt keinen Erfolg haben. Sucht Euch einen möglichst großen Bastelladen und fragt nach hitzebeständigem Siliconkautschuk. Wenn der Laden gut sortiert ist, hat er sowas. Wird normalerweise verwendet, um Formen für Zinnfiguren herzustellen. Das Zeug ist ziemlich teuer, aber sehr haltbar. Soweit ich mich erinnere hat die Literdose um die 50 DM gekostet. Mein Bastelladen, wo ich das Zeug mal herhatte ist in Nürnberg, für Euch also leider keine Alternative.TschauRobert


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2002)

Moin moin,ich habe über ein Member, daß hier leider (scheinbar) nicht mehr rumturnt, eine Büchse von dem Zeug bekommen. Hersteller ist Wacker Chemie. Das Zeug ist echt top und gut zu verarbeiten. Für die 1l-Buddel mit Härter nahmen die irgendwas bei 25,- DM rum.


-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2002)

Mensch Hubert, wenn man von Teufel spricht!!! Kann ja nich wahr sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen/hören!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## havkat (31. Januar 2002)

Moin, Moin!
An einer Bezugsadresse wär ich auch interessiert! Will mir ´ne Form für Kleinpilker aus Blei und für Küstenwobbler aus Giessharz frickeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats" und schärfer als Verona Feldbusch)


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2002)

Könnte da nur eine normale Brandungsform (Tannenzapfenart) in den Gewichten 85g/115g , 150 g/175g einbringen. An eine kleine Pilkerform bis 50g und an einer Küstenwobblerform(Vorbild Gladsax) wäre ich interessiert!!!

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2002)

Hallo BB-Angler
natürlich steigst Du bei uns mit ein! Wann treffen wir uns? Bleie sind immer OK, vorrausgesetzt sie fliegen weit! Wulfi hat auch schon ein paar Formen in Angriff genommen, allerdings erst mal nur aus Gips. Kautschuk ist aber schon bestellt. Die Klein  und Kleinstpilkerformen werden also bald angegangen. Vielleicht haste ja Bock am Saturday mit hoch zu kommen, es soll dort schließlich BB-Dorsche geben. Wir fahren ca 12. Uhr hier in HH ab. Wahrscheinlich wieder Staberhuk, aber das hängt ja vom Wind ab.BisdiedenneBjörni


----------



## Bellyboatangler (31. Januar 2002)

Samstag ist bei mir ganz schlecht. Habe für diesen Samstag die rote Karte bekommen. Muß an so einem Ball teilnehmen !!! Habe das leider mal versprochen! Sonntag könnte ich mich losreißen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß und immer volle Fischkisten !!!
Christian


----------



## masch1 (1. Februar 2002)

Hallo FrankyEr turnt immer noch nur als jemand wegen des Boards seinen Arbeitsplatz fast verlor hab ich mich ausgeklinkt aber von Zeit zu Zeit schau ich doch mal rein.
Die silikonmasse ist Falls ich die Adresse bekomm am nächsten Tag unterwegs

-------------------------------------------------------
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## wulfy3 (1. Februar 2002)

He Bondex,
was soll das heißen erstmal nur aus Gips Hä?
Ich dinde die ersten Gußergebnisse der Bleie waren schon ok oder was?
So nicht !
Bis Sa
Wulfy3


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2002)

Hallo Alle
Samstag geht´s also los nach Femarn. Alles steht bereit, das Wetter soll spitze werden 15°C und strahlender Sonnenschein. Wie der Wind wird steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Wulfi vergiß meine Pilker nicht!
PS: Mein Epoxydharz ist Weltklasse! Die ersten fliegen sind fertig und fast hätte ich´s vergessen: Die Diodentaschenlampe für 15,-Mark ist auch fertig und fuktioniert suuuuuuper! Jetzt kann´s richtig losgehenBjörni


----------



## wulfy3 (1. Februar 2002)

Hi Bondex,
welche Pilker? Die habe ich eingeschmolzen um zu sehen ob es normales Blei ist oder nicht. Es war normales Blei. Nein Spaß beiseite, ich werde gleich nochmal ein wenig Blei in die Formen quetschen und "Prototypen" herstellen.
Ich ruf nachher auch nochmal durch !
Bis Sa
Wulfy3


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2002)

Habe Wulfis Nachgüsse bereits gesichtet und muß sagen: Für eine Gipsform supigut. Werde sie hier mal abbilden, wenn ich sie lackiert habe, aber das dauert noch ein wenig, vielleicht hat Wulfi bis dahin auch schon seine »Gummiformen« fertig, dann erbrigt sich dasBjörni


----------

